# mindfulness meditation for anxiety



## Funnybutsad (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone used mindfulness mediation with any success? I done a little research and it looks useful.


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

Meditation helps a lot with your self-control


----------



## Funnybutsad (May 7, 2013)

cozynights said:


> Meditation helps a lot with your self-control


I have a hard time concentrating on anything. Something relaxing and easy to stick to would be nice.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very much reduced anxiety with myself, but with people not really. My mindfulness dvd broke... I remember I could listen to my own heartbeat.. I have this idea at the front of my mind my heart is like a clock; I don't like to hear the sound of it. After mindfulness I seemed not to hear it any more. I think mindfulness will ease ideas about certain passing experiences. I think it's a bit like skepticism the way it acts on the mind.

I remember once or twice feeling a deep sense of peace like an inner fighting inside me has been washed away. That was quite a feeling I could do with more often...especially when depression hits. For a while I was one with surroundings... I think mystics probably live in that state.... Trees don't make a sound staring silently without shame or feverish guilt. That is how I would feel by myself for a time after meditation. I meditated twenty-seven minutes a day for about a year and a half. Just to hear silence and be comfortable with it was something. I felt less alone with myself as I kept it up and found myself moving with a focus and economy of motion, as if I had shed a shadow I had carried behind me like a stream.... I have that back now. I don't feel so light. I think if if I had kept it up I would gradually have shed a strong sense of guilt we tend to feel in the West.


----------



## JezZar (May 28, 2013)

Yeah Ive being doing it for bout 6months now and has helped me become more aware and this has helped me develop and change as a person, though it takes a while and I still have anxiety.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

It helps but following through with it is a problem when you have anxiety. The response is to just keep watching but this is easier said than done when your entire life style is based on putting things off and ignoring reality.


----------



## scorpio83 (Jun 21, 2011)

How exactly do you meditate?


----------



## New User (Jun 1, 2013)

yes it works, just paying more attention to your surroundings is helpful. But when you combine exercising and meditation together... -_- so relaxing


----------



## BLT81 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mindfulness meditation has been one of the most effective tools for managing my anxiety. I highly recommend it for anyone that struggles with anxiety.

Mindfulness meditation engages your senses and enables you to observe real time stimuli without judgement. Essentially, you are living in the present moment with your senses. You can focus on sight, sound, taste, smell, or touch. The breathe can also be used for awareness. When thoughts arise, you simply acknowledge them without judgement and return to the mindfulness meditation.

Meditation was extremely difficult for me when I started years ago. My mind would not stop racing. Patience, persistence, and the willingness to expect nothing eventually paid off for me.

I personally follow a holistic approach to manage my anxiety. I life include mindfulness meditations along with exercise, sleep, nutrition, CBT, other meditations, exposure training and volunteering.

Please take care and I wish you all the best!


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

All relaxation and meditation techniques resulted in improved scores on measures of anxiety, current mood, and symptoms of distress, but sleep disturbances did not improve. also Work, social functioning, and family relations also improve..


----------

